# Aetna Says Obamacare cant be repealed.



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companie ... id=DELLDHP



> Aetna CEO: When health insurance gets fixed we'll reconsider rejoining exchanges
> 
> Congress needs to move on from repealing the Affordable Care Act, says Aetna (AET) CEO Mark Bertolini.
> 
> ...


I will reply below....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is interesting coming from an insurance company's CEO...

1. He knows that if we repeal it and nothing is done rates will keep going up and people wont pay for insurance.
2. He also knows the company under Obamacare (if they get back into exchanges) can get government kick backs... plus in the bill they already are getting benefits.
3. He knows that if it gets repealed the "mandate" is gone so people wont buy insurance. So again losing $$$ and customers.

_*BUT HE HAD SOME GOOD THINGS TO SAY AS WELL.....That are not biased...IMHO*_

1.


> "It's really easy to fix this if they would just get over the politics of who is going to win the '18 election."


- This I 100% true. Do your JOB...This is why Trump got elected. Sick of the BS in Washington and finger pointing. (yet it has gotten worse if you ask me since trump has been elected... by both sides!)

2.


> We need to talk about the costs of health care, and getting those costs under control, and that doesn't happen by changing who pays the bills.


- I have been screaming this for years! Even before Obamacare became law. Need to get costs under control. Obamacare and any bill right now getting discussed was only moving around who pays for things. It does nothing to lower the costs!!

3.


> If we had the time, I'd take you through the logic of why single-payer, ill-defined, doesn't generate any savings for the American public


- Again all it would do is shift costs and also wont talk about the other negatives... waiting times and like I have mentioned before the USA citizens attitudes and the demand for things.. NOW. Like I have stated in many other threads. People get impatient when they have to wait 5 seconds for someone to make a left hand turn in a one lane road... they honk horns and pass on the right. Imagine them having to wait an extra month or year for certain care.... :bop:

Comments.... and discussion welcomed.

But this is an interesting take from a CEO of an insurance company. Most are saying REPEAL....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

2.



> We need to talk about the costs of health care, and getting those costs under control, and that doesn't happen by changing who pays the bills.





> - I have been screaming this for years! Even before Obamacare became law. Need to get costs under control. Obamacare and any bill right now getting discussed was only moving around who pays for things. It does nothing to lower the costs!!


I'll bet he and you have a different definition of getting costs under control. :rollin: I'll bet he is thinking they cover less while you and I think he means getting rid of the red tape and bs regulations in the system.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/healthca ... id=DELLDHP

Read this article..... it is about Nevada and Anthem BCBS pulling out. Now this article is very slanted and is blaming Trump... well pretty much. But it also states that the AVERAGE rate increase in Nevada was 62%.... So yeah... how can it survive without more government hand outs! Or upping the subsidies.... again if people want to look back to when we debated this back in 2010 ish.... what did I say about subsidies and how this would happen!! Subsidies would have to increase yearly in order to keep this afloat.... but everyone said I was crazy.... well almost everyone. Thanks Plainsman... :beer:

I also agree that at CEO cost savings are 100% different than a normal citizens. One thing I read over the weekend and it holds true.... Originally health insurance was there to take care of big issues....ie: cancer, broken bones, etc. But since the inception of medical insurance the policy morphed (just like home owners and auto policies)... now it covers meds, doctor visits, tests, testing, rehab, preventive care, gym memberships, etc. So of course if it is in the language of the policy that these are covered the company has to charge for it. That is what people have to remember. If it is in the language of the policy you can take advantage of the coverages... I should say.. USE THE COVERAGES. Anyways that could be another topic. But if they don't repeal the ACA maybe they should re-write what it all covers.... make a bare bones type policy. Get back to what the policies originally were developed for. Then let people buy the add ons.... ie: medicine, doctor visits, gym memberships, etc. This might lower the cost for everyone. But again another thread and topic.... :bop:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that the problem lies, that the hospitals and doctors offices don't even know the true cost of anything since insurance will cover it or most of it, or Medicare or Medicade covers it.

Once we get the hospitals to figure out the actual cost of everything health care costs will always rise. We are in a bad spot with no price ceiling and floor.

Another issues is the fact that if you walk in to the doctor to get a tetanus shot because you stepped on a nail, they always ask if it was at work or at home. If it was at work, the cost automatically rises because of workmen's comp. I had this happen to me and my out of pocket cost for the shot was $15, it I needed it because of a work place accident, the shot cost $60 for my employer. That was 6 years ago though.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It would be interesting to know what actual administration costs are. I suspect the cost for billing is huge. Think of how many hands a bill probably goes through while it is billed. That process needs to be streamlined. I have gotten bills 1 1/2 months after the service sometimes longer. The longer it takes for a bill to be paid the more it costs because somebody has to carry that cost (and ultimately get paid for doing so). It wouldn't surprise me if a $100 bill cost $25-$30 or more to process.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BL and Dakota... you are 100% correct on both accounts.

here is another article stating insurance costs will still rise!!!

And before anyone blames "Trump".... remember the ACA is still the law. So insurance companies have to figure numbers by the law not what is "possible". So when you read in the media or web and they blame "Trump" because of the uncertainty of the future of the ACA that is pure BS!! Because they all know laws take years to take effect. So every raise is now because of the ACA. Don't let your elected officials fool you. :beer:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/healthca ... id=DELLDHP

This article states now people in "group" or "work" plans will start to feel the effect and rise in premiums.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota....

As people may know or could guess... I work in the insurance industry....and I know how hospitals bill. Dealing with claims you will see a bill sent out 2-3 times even after payment has been made. I mean the right hand doesn't talk to the left hand.... (billing and receiving). It is this way in many industries (insurance companies as well). But like you mentioned if they would streamline billing or bill faster. They could cut waste and over head.

BUT one thing about the billing is that many times it is the insurance company negotiating with them over the costs. Which again leads to what BL was saying.... Have a set cost. Don't charge different rates because insurance is paying. :bop: :bop:

Also with the insurance companies negotiating put a "pending" and don't sent out bills. I know of a WC claim that they kept sending bills to the claimant. Why do this when it is getting paid or is in the process of getting paid!! Anyways it is a huge overhead.

Plus if you look in the news on jobs. Medical is a huge increase in jobs... but it isn't in hiring RN's or Doctors. It is everyone else behind the scenes.... like administration, accountants, billing, IT, HR, etc. All paper pushers or people who don't see patients. So again how do hospitals pay for these people... CHARGING MORE.... where do they typically get that money... FROM INSURANCE.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

OK... I've heard many times that a patient can get a better rate paying cash than going through insurance. If that has any truth in it then it seems the medical industry is charging a premium price for using insurance and I expect insurance companies are negotiating for the price they really should have had to start with. That I suspect, is the medical industry building into their bill, "interest" to compensate for the lag time in collecting on a bill.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota.....

If you ever want to get "sticker shock".... call around to hospitals to see what an MRI costs on a knee. You will see prices range from $500 to $5000.... and I am not kidding. The first question they will ask is what insurance company you are with. Tell them what ever one you wish. Then ask about paying CASH.... yeah it is a joke. If people did this they would know why premiums are so high.

Like I have stated also when people complain why CEO's of insurance companies get huge bonuses.... Well it is because they negotiated prices with hospitals. Here is a simple example and break down. Lets say that Blue Cross and Blue Shield pays for on average 1000 MRI's to Sanford medical in Bismark per year. Now lets say that they get charged $3000 per MRI. This CEO goes in and negotiates a price of $2200. He saved the company $800,000..... I am sure the BC & BS will give that CEO a "bonus" for his work and that savings will come into effect. Now lets say that CEO did this for all the hospitals in ND.... you see how they get big bonuses. Just like GM or Ford CEO's get bonuses for negotiations with steel companies, unions, etc.

Again I am not saying Health Insurance Companies are saints and not to blame for anything... but for a company to be rated an A in the industry the business model is $1 in = $1 out. That means every $ of premium is spent... that ranges from investments, claims paid, operation costs, rents, research, money stored in reserves, etc. Now I simplified the rating explanations... but that is basiclly what it boils down too. *Also do I think the size of some of the bonuses are sometimes crazy... yes!*

that is why if they can do a universal pricing would come a long ways.... but that goes against free enterprise and capitalism. People need to remember Hospitals are FOR PROFIT.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have a family member that works for a state, and she travels a lot for her job. The use to do an expense report every week or every two weeks, I can't remember which it was, but now they just do the per diem route because each reimbursement check she received cost the state $25 per check. Just think of how many hand their hands in the cookie jar to make a simple check cost that much.

Now think of how many hands paperwork at a hospital touches, that could be why everything there cost so much.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ ... id=DELLDHP

The above article is such BS. Because insurance actuaries don't go off of what might or could be law. They have to follow what is the current law and regulations. They can't speculate! This is why the this Kaiser Foundation needs to be held more accountable. The lies they are trying to spread are horrible.

Now I agree that things are up in the air and nobody knows what will happen. But for 2018 the insurance companies are going off of what is LAW. To blame this administration for increases is pure BS and agenda driven.

So from now on when that "foundation" does any study... I will look at it very skeptical.


----------



## .308 (Aug 6, 2017)

b. h. obamacare can be repealed within 24 hours if the American people simply cancelled their insurance policies. The obamacare nightmare would be over and done with within a day. Even the penalty for non-compliance is a far better than being a total slave to the high premiums that could be much better spent or saved. Then there's the sky high deductible so you lose again. Then it's a roll of the dice if you survive the hospital treatment. If you're 80 plus and on SS you better look out because you are a drain on the system and the system needs to thin the herd. Unfortunately images of a large breasted nurse fluffing your pillow every 15 minutes is not reality. Rest assured if everyone stood up and canceled their insurance the premiums would drop like a rock. When premiums are once again affordable then a decision within the household can be made to purchase or not. That's the American Way and not some sicko socialist b. h. obama experiment that turns Americans into silly circus animals jumping through big government hoops.
Forcing people to purchase health insurance is a sicko overstep by a sick government that is completely out of control. Waiting on the people who screwed things up to fix it is clearly going nowhere. If you want it fixed right, fix it yourself...Cancel your damned policy. 
Prior to the partisan passage of obamacare there was even talk by some in the democrat party of jailing people who did not comply...Talk about who are the Nazis? Talk about the democrat party. They're a mixture of everything and anything that is Un-American. 
It's time to purge Congress of liars like John McCain and over medicated individuals like S. Collins. I campaigned hard for John McCain to be POTUS and had his yard-sign in front of my home. Right now I wish him well with his health but on the other hand he should step down for lying to the people of Arizona and America. It's the only honorable thing he can do for his country.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It's time to purge Congress of liars like John McCain and over medicated individuals like S. Collins. I campaigned hard for John McCain to be POTUS and had his yard-sign in front of my home. Right now I wish him well with his health but on the other hand he should step down for lying to the people of Arizona and America. It's the only honorable thing he can do for his country.


McCain has turned into a low life. I voted for him too, but it made me sick to do it. I think his ego is so big he hated Sara Palin because she was more popular than him. The guy has a huge ego. Perhaps it's because people kept calling him a hero. I'm beginning to wonder about the hero claims. He is selling out the American conservative and it makes me wonder who he sold out in North Viet Nam. Like Paton said "a hero isn't someone who dies for his country, a hero is someone who makes the other poor bas&^%$rd die for his country". When Trump said that McCain hated him and keeps working against him. FOX news lately said the same thing I do, McCain isn't a republican he is a democrat. 
The rest of your post is good too 308. I just hate backstabbers so focused on McCain. Well, that would include Obama too. This morning the news is about him overlooking information given to him three years ago that Russia would try interrupt our democratic process. He didn't want to anger Russia because he needed them on bored for is nuclear deal with Iran. So he ignored one problem so he could create another problem. I don't think Obama is stupid I think he is treacherous.


----------

